# Transformador de Audio para Aislamiento



## pedrorivas (Feb 27, 2007)

Saludos Srs del FORO

Estoy buscando transformadores de Audio para Aislamiento con relacion de 1:1 y amplio ancho de banda sobre todo en baja frecuencia (20 Hz) y que en alta frecuencia no se quede minimo unos 25kHz.

Estoy haciendo mi tesis con una aplicacion de audio y necesito separar mi circuiteria, un generador de señales con XR8083, de la entrada INLINE de la computadora para evitar quemarla por cualquier problema que se pueda presentar.

Me recomendaron los transformadores de las tarjetas FAX MODEM, me parece una buena opcion aunque aun esta a la suerte el tema del ancho de banda, quisiera saber si saben de fabricantes de transformadores de audio y como conectar los transformadores de audio a un plug stereo para meterlos a la entrada INLINE

GRACIAS


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 27, 2007)

Los transformadores telefónicos no le van a servir, por que su ancho de banda
es de 3kHz aproximadamente. Los transformadores  de audio los puede canibalizar 
de un equipo de sonido dañado. Vea las etapas de salida a las bocinas...

Saludos


----------



## jose_512m (Jul 6, 2007)

mira panita, puedes aislar la señal de audio con un opto - transistor cualquiera, puede ser un 4n25, este fue un experimento que lo simule en circuit maker y funciono con una frecuencia de 20kHz con un retardo de la señal de entrada con la de salida  de 5us, lo que yo hice fue llevar la señal de audio con un off-set mayor a el voltaje de 0.7v, te recomiendo llévala a 4v con una resistencia en serie de 10k al fotodiodo y la salida de audio 
(desacoplada) por el emisor del fototransistor con una resistencia de 1k al comun de la    computadora, lo unico es que necesita una alimentacion de 5v para el colector y un condensador en serie de 1uf para eliminar la componente de DC introducida.


----------

